# my flowerhorn



## ttz (Sep 24, 2004)

here's my fh after she laid some eggs. too bad i didn't have a male fh to breed her with. i've had her since march and this is the 2nd time she laid eggs. what quality do u think she is?
View attachment 65481

View attachment 65482


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice fh dude


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

One a scale of 1-10 quality wise, I honestly would say she's an eight. Beautiful, perfectly spaced flowers and all.

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice flowerhorn


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

A quality beauty


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice fh


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Really nice fish and btw ^^^^ is that your kid helping you tape that keg in your avatar?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice FH, great color


----------

